# Oral Surgeon & Implantologist, Dentist



## drvarun (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, Please provide the information regarding moving of an Indian Oral Surgeon & Implantologist. What are the job prospects in Dubai as a Part/Full time Consultant for and Indian Oral Surgeon?
I have no idea about this. Please give me some links if possible where I can get all the detailed information.


----------

